# Error message "cloned catalog detected"



## Tom75 (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi All,

I am suddelnly getting an error message when opening LR CC on my mac (not classic) 

Please see attached picture with the message, what can I do about that? If I click postpone for one week then everything else seems to be normal

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 9, 2019)

Did you restore your hard disk from a backup? That is what Lightroom seems to think. Cloned Catalog Detected


----------



## Tom75 (Apr 9, 2019)

No, actually not, I installed in fresh after my disk crash but maybe it found somewhere an old catalog?

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Tom75 (Apr 9, 2019)

....but thanks for the link, this solved the problem

Regards,
Tom


----------



## rcq2904 (Apr 14, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Did you restore your hard disk from a backup? That is what Lightroom seems to think. Cloned Catalog Detected


Hey John,  I had the same issue that another member had regarding my LR Cloud reporting that I had a cloned catalog.  Your suggestion to go into the photograph folder and deleting the lightroom library.lrlibrary sounded simple enough.  I have a question though.  I also have on my HD Lightroom CC (the hard disk version).  If I delete the above-mentioned file from my photo directory will be impact my other Lightroom app?  I need it for slideshows and other functionality.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 14, 2019)

You mean you have Lightroom Classic? No, those two applications do not share anything, so Lightroom Classic won't be affected.


----------



## rcq2904 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks John!


----------

